# Milicic's agent: Darko won't play for Magic as long as Smith is GM



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Article


> Orlando Sentinel -
> Darko Milicic will never play for the Orlando Magic this season or any other "as long as Otis Smith is general manager," an irate Marc Cornstein, told the Sentinel.
> 
> Late Tuesday, shortly after the Magic withdrew their qualifying offer to Milicic -- whom Smith had said was a priority before the free-agent courting period began -- Cornstein blasted Smith for being a "liar." He called Smith's handling of his client "deceitful, disrespectful and a disgrace."
> ...


This is harsh. It looks like Darko is signing elsewhere this offseason.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Well he's not going to play for the Magic for as long as the Magic choose not to pay him either.

I don't really understand why you withdraw the QO until you've at least explored your options for a sign and trade though.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Darko's such a drama queen. He's had a handful of quality games in the NBA but demands to be treated like a franchise player or something. He's done the same thing his entire career. If he feels like he's not being pampered he quits on his team.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Is Darko just going to sign a 1 year contract and then try to get big money next season? There aren't a whole lot of teams with cap space to give him the contract he wants. Charlotte and Milwaukee have drafted recently players at the 4 and 5 positions. Too bad Orlando's GM messed up, Darko could have looked good next to Dwight and Lewis in 07-08


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Mateo said:


> Darko's such a drama queen. He's had a handful of quality games in the NBA but demands to be treated like a franchise player or something. He's done the same thing his entire career. If he feels like he's not being pampered he quits on his team.


Eh .. what people don't understand is usually these things have little to do with the player. It is all between the GMs and Agents.

Seems like his agent is the one being the drama queen ... but I can see where he is pissed. Smith left Darko with few options besides two teams under the cap otherwise he must take the midlevel exception somewhere. 

Gotta say, looks like Otis flubbed this one up. Unless there was more going on between the scenes between Otis and Darko/Agent than we know. But we should have at least explored sign and trade opportunities.

Seems like every time this franchise does something good in the news we come right back and **** it up.


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

Mateo said:


> Darko's such a drama queen. He's had a handful of quality games in the NBA but demands to be treated like a franchise player or something. He's done the same thing his entire career. If he feels like he's not being pampered he quits on his team.


I agree with everything u said


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

Eh. First, this is Darko's agent being angry - not necessarily Darko himself (even though Darko is also probably pissed). And second, Darko's agent was lied to - whether it's in the best interest for the Magic or w/e - doesn't really matter, he has a right to be angry.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The curse of Otis Smith strikes again.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

magic org has a history of doing this, same thing to John Amaech, he stayed for less money with a promise he'd get more instead of joining the lakers, after that season, magic stiffed him, he went to Utah,


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Otis Smith, not just a great GM. He's also classy.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

What big man candidates can even we look at to pick up right now, with the little cap space we have?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Just great. Somehow I'm not surprised. And I have no hard feelings for Darko, this is just Otis Smith ****ing up this off season. Big surprise.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

There seems to be a fundamental misunderstanding of what's going on here. Darko is looking for a long-term deal around $9-10 million a year, but nobody is going to give that to him. Since it's clear that Otis has shown the willingness to sign Lewis and let Darko walk, that would force Darko to take the MLE for a year or two from somebody else and then get the bigger contract. An alternative would have been for him to take the QO, which would have eaten the cap space needed to sign Lewis outright. This would have blown any leverage the Magic had in a potential sign and trade. The sign and trade is imperative in order to sign Darko or another free agent in addition to Lewis, so Otis has effectively eliminated this possibility. 

Darko has NOT been renounced. The Magic still have his bird rights and they can go over the cap to resign him. The only thing they lose in this deal is the right to first refusal. I posted this summary on another board:



> I think when it comes down to it, if we can work out a sign and trade for Lewis we'll be in position to offer Darko a fair contract starting at $6-7 million, and he'll have to take it because nobody else will be offering more than the MLE unless it's through a sign and trade. However, the Magic have no incentive to facilitate a sign and trade (unless it's a really good deal for another big and/or picks) because they could just use the cap room to sign Wallace or somebody else. Darko's agent is mad but if he wants to keep his job he'll sign a fair, long-term deal with us instead of taking the MLE for a year or two from another team because Otis hurt his feelings.


I agree that Otis could have at least called the agent and explained what was going on, but I think this is a prime example of the "creative financing" that he talked about so much. It could blow up in our face, but it's pretty clear that all of these moves are leading to us getting Lewis AND keeping Darko. If we can't keep Darko, we can still sign and trade him for good value or let him walk and use the cap space on somebody else.

In Otis we Trust


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sad for the Magic, good for the rest of the East. Maybe the Magic go after a guy like Melvin Ely


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Captain Obvious said:


> There seems to be a fundamental misunderstanding of what's going on here. Darko is looking for a long-term deal around $9-10 million a year, but nobody is going to give that to him. Since it's clear that Otis has shown the willingness to sign Lewis and let Darko walk, that would force Darko to take the MLE for a year or two from somebody else and then get the bigger contract. An alternative would have been for him to take the QO, which would have eaten the cap space needed to sign Lewis outright. This would have blown any leverage the Magic had in a potential sign and trade. The sign and trade is imperative in order to sign Darko or another free agent in addition to Lewis, so Otis has effectively eliminated this possibility.
> 
> Darko has NOT been renounced. The Magic still have his bird rights and they can go over the cap to resign him. The only thing they lose in this deal is the right to first refusal. I posted this summary on another board:
> 
> ...


I thought that may be the case. If that is correct we could still work a sign and trade using Darko and pick up another good player.

I don't think we'll see Darko back in Orlando regardless. I think there is something personal going on between Smith and Cornstein. From what I read, Cornstein is also the agent for Vasquez. So with what has happened here I think we can forget about ever getting him to come over.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

knickstorm said:


> magic org has a history of doing this, same thing to John Amaech, he stayed for less money with a promise he'd get more instead of joining the lakers, after that season, magic stiffed him, he went to Utah,



That is one case involving a marginal player. You don't think other teams are lying to players and agents? Give me a break.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Ouch.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Captain Obvious said:


> There seems to be a fundamental misunderstanding of what's going on here. Darko is looking for a long-term deal around $9-10 million a year, but nobody is going to give that to him. Since it's clear that Otis has shown the willingness to sign Lewis and let Darko walk, that would force Darko to take the MLE for a year or two from somebody else and then get the bigger contract. An alternative would have been for him to take the QO, which would have eaten the cap space needed to sign Lewis outright. This would have blown any leverage the Magic had in a potential sign and trade. The sign and trade is imperative in order to sign Darko or another free agent in addition to Lewis, so Otis has effectively eliminated this possibility.
> 
> Darko has NOT been renounced. The Magic still have his bird rights and they can go over the cap to resign him. The only thing they lose in this deal is the right to first refusal. I posted this summary on another board:
> 
> ...



Repped. Confused as hell before I read this.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

JNice said:


> That is one case involving a marginal player. You don't think other teams are lying to players and agents? Give me a break.


amaechi was emerging before injuries, but you dont see it getting public with other teams like it has for darko have you? THis org is just garbage. And i thought isiah was the worst gm.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

knickstorm said:


> amaechi was emerging before injuries, but you dont see it getting public with other teams like it has for darko have you? THis org is just garbage. And i thought isiah was the worst gm.


And who made it public? The agent. This type of stuff happens all the time. And if you want to talk about the worst GMs, Otis has got quite a bit of catching up to do.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

knickstorm said:


> amaechi was emerging before injuries, but you dont see it getting public with other teams like it has for darko have you? THis org is just garbage. *And i thought isiah was the worst gm.*



Then I guess we agree on something. I mean, the Magic aren`t paying almost $10 Million more then any other NBA Organization and getting a sub-par team in return.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

john amaechi was not emerging. averaging 10 points and 3 rebounds as a halftime starting center who turned 30 does not qualify as emerging. then his next season 8 points and 3 rebounds. 

back to darko, yes it's pretty sad that orlando isn't resigning him. but at the same time, i would rather have a sure thing in rashard, than a 4 year later still project in darko, for a few million dollars more a year.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

JNice, Cornstein works with nearly any prospect that comes out of Europe. He's known as a rep for anyone Euro, they're his primary clients. Not a great person to alienate if you're Otis Smith. We all know my feelings towards Otis Smith though.

I don't think Darko is coming back, there isn't going to be any special fancy wancy financing. They dropped the ball (again), and will try and cover this up by promoting the signing of Lewis.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

X-Factor said:


> What big man candidates can even we look at to pick up right now, with the little cap space we have?


Kurt Thomas should be available on the cheap...

I wouldnt mind seeing us grab a seasoned vet.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

MickyEyez said:


> Kurt Thomas should be available on the cheap...
> 
> I wouldnt mind seeing us grab a seasoned vet.



That would be an ideal pick-up.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

The Magic really need to evaluate Otis Smith as a Gm. Hes a horrible person, I know I have met him 3 times and an even worse GM


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

HKF said:


> The curse of Otis Smith strikes again.


He landed the biggest free agent on the market...

how is that a curse?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Otis and Cornstein are on speaking terms again and are trying to work out a deal as we speak


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

deanwoof said:


> john amaechi was not emerging. averaging 10 points and 3 rebounds as a halftime starting center who turned 30 does not qualify as emerging. then his next season 8 points and 3 rebounds.
> 
> back to darko, yes it's pretty sad that orlando isn't resigning him. but at the same time, i would rather have a sure thing in rashard, than a 4 year later still project in darko, for a few million dollars more a year.


you cant look at averages, look at the game logs, when he got time he was dumping in 20 point a game


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Duck34234 said:


> He landed the biggest free agent on the market...
> 
> how is that a curse?



It is an overreaction. Seems to happen a lot with Otis. He hasn't necessarily been fantastic, but he hasn't been terrible either.

Maybe he didn't handle the Darko situation perfect but I also suspect Cornstein really overreacted. And as John Hollinger on ESPN.com pointed out - when was the last time you heard an agent get so upset over his client becoming an unrestricted free agent? I think that tells you something. Cornstein was hoping to rob the bank with Orlando knowing no other team in the league was going to pay Darko 10 mil a year.

I suspect Darko will end up in Orlando afterall.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Duck34234 said:


> He landed the biggest free agent on the market...
> 
> how is that a curse?


Dont believe that deal is complete yet and i question whether you wouldnt be better with Gerald Wallace but good luck anyway.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

rainman said:


> Dont believe that deal is complete yet and i question whether you wouldnt be better with Gerald Wallace but good luck anyway.


Lewis provides more offense than wallace.

we need someone that can take over the game offensively and wallace cannot do that consistently IMO. we did the right thing with lewis... has never had an offense run through him and he is young... potential is LARGE here.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Lewis is a much better shooter and overall scorer than Wallace, which is what the Magic needed. Granted Wallace would probably be significantly cheaper and he's younger, but we already have a younger version of him (potentially) in Trevor Ariza. He's one guy who we haven't really talked much about lately, but I really hope we can hang onto him longterm. Remember how well he was playing before that injury last season? The team really suffered when he and Battie were out.


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

hobojoe said:


> Lewis is a much better shooter and overall scorer than Wallace, which is what the Magic needed. Granted Wallace would probably be significantly cheaper and he's younger, but we already have a younger version of him (potentially) in Trevor Ariza. He's one guy who we haven't really talked much about lately, but I really hope we can hang onto him longterm. Remember how well he was playing before that injury last season? The team really suffered when he and Battie were out.



Ya I agree , we really missed Ariza on the offensive end ,but it was also because of Hill's horrible offense system


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

> *Orlando General Manager Otis Smith said Thursday that despite the bitter feelings expressed toward him by Darko Milicic's agent, the Magic still would like to work a deal to bring back Milicic.*





> The Magic still can re-sign Milicic, a 7-foot power forward, or receive some compensation, but it's a long shot. Smith said he still was trying to work a sign-and-trade deal for Lewis with the Seattle SuperSonics to create enough cap room to sign Milicic, who played the past 11/2 seasons with the Magic.
> 
> Orlando would send a player or two to the Sonics, but it likely has to be completed before the Magic sign Lewis next week. The Magic also could trade another player to another team to create cap room to sign Milicic.
> 
> Because Milicic was acquired from the Detroit Pistons in 2006 while still under his rookie contract, the Magic still own his "Bird rights," meaning they can sign him to more years and for more money than any team. He likely won't receive more than the midlevel exception (starting at $5.5 million) from other clubs, but it is believed that Orlando's original qualifying offer to Milicic was $6.8 million for one year.


Link

I think that Darko's agent realized soon after he bombed Otis (prolly well deserved) that his client would not get paid as much as they thought... 

If we needed to move a couple useless contracts (ie garrity, arroyo) to sign Darko, i wouldn't mind it at all and it would be a good sign IMO. I dont think too many of us in here are opposed to resigning Darko, but at what cost? we will have to see what Otis does in the next week or so... it's crunch time for him now and hopefully he can pull some strings and make some deals and really improve this team. We still need to address our PG situation IMO and lock up Darko and Rashard...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I would not mind seeing Arroyo moved and Diener taking his backup minutes. And Garrity ... who cares. Bye bye Pat.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

JNice said:


> I would not mind seeing Arroyo moved and Diener taking his backup minutes. And Garrity ... who cares. Bye bye Pat.


I wouldn't mind Keyon and Carlos moved and the Magic signing Darrell Armstrong.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

Duck34234 said:


> I wouldn't mind Keyon and Carlos moved and the Magic signing Darrell Armstrong.


Armstrong Duck??

this isn't the same guy that made that SPECTACULAR lay up in the slam dunk contest... he had a decent season last year, but hasn't had a great season since 03-04... we don't need washed up players right now during our youth movement.

Carlos SHOULD be moved, and i would rather hang out to keyon... he plays decent defense and can definitely fill in the SG depth... while also being able to play the 1. He is far more versatile than arroyo, and being reunited with SVG may be good for him.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

what about vasquez? is he ever going to come over? that's why i guess they let darko go...


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

cima said:


> what about vasquez? is he ever going to come over? that's why i guess they let darko go...



I don`t think we have any guarantee with Fran. I couldn`t see that as a reason we`d let Darko walk, unless the front office knows something we don`t.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

For some reason people keep giving Otis the benefit of the doubt. Not sure why.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

He has the same agent as Darko right? If that's the case, doubt he ever plays for the Magic as long as Smith is your GM


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

HKF said:


> For some reason people keep giving Otis the benefit of the doubt. Not sure why.


who?

nobody in here is in support of Otis... we've had plenty of Otis hate threads... 

BUT... one can only complain about him for so long before they realize that it doesn't help to piss and moan, we are fans of the team, not the management... and it's not like he wasted money signing a player that won't help this team... he's signed a big name offensive FA to help Dwight.. and he's extended Dwight... how mad can a Magic fan be?


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

nutmeged3 said:


> He has the same agent as Darko right? If that's the case, doubt he ever plays for the Magic as long as Smith is your GM


OH NO!! FRAN ISN'T GONNA COME PLAY IN ORLANDO!??! 


i hope he never comes to america... until we trade his rights... and then i hope he gets deported


----------

